# Drehmoment/Kraft in %: Umrechnung in N/Nm



## Zizou (30 März 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe an einer Station einen Linearantrieb über einen Bosch-Rexroth Indramat - Regler angeschlossen.
Im IndarWorks werden mir die Parameter für die Drehmoment-/Kraft - Daten (S-0-0084, S-0-0092) in % angezeigt.
Diese zwei Parameter möchte ich jetzt in Newton bzw. Nm umrechnen.

Wie mache ich das bzw. welche Parametern benötige ich dazu.

Über die Hilfe habe ich schon den S-0-0086 "Wichtungsart für Drehmoment/-Kraftdaten" gefunden.
Dieser ist aber komplett Null (alle Bits)

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## Larry Laffer (30 März 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe gerade mal bei einer meiner Applikationen reingesehen ...
Der S-0-0084 gibt das aktuelle Drehmoment (als INT) in Ncm aus - das müßtest du dann nur durch 100 teilen und du hättest Nm.

Gruß
Larry

Nachsatz :
Der S-0-0092 ist der Drehmoment-Grenzwert als Vorgabe zum Regler. Der ist aber genau so skaliert - auch der arbeitet mit Ncm.


----------



## rheumakay (31 März 2011)

guten morgen,
der S92 ist, wie schon von Larry geschrieben, zur Begrenzung da.
Zusätzlich zum S84 solltest du den S86 kontrollieren (Wichtung, Datenbezug)
siehe auch Erklärung im Anhang


----------



## Zizou (31 März 2011)

Hallo,
erst einmal danke für die antworten.

Bei mir ist leider unter "Maßeinheit" (Wichtung->Wichtung erweitert) die Einheit für die Drehmoment-/Kraftdaten auf % (Standard) eingestellt.

Und da ich nicht direkt vor der Station bin, sondern nur die Sicherungs-/Parameterdatei habe, kann ich die Einheit auch nicht umstellen.
Bzw. IndraWorks rechnet die %-Werte nicht richtig um (macht Faktor 10).

Aus diesem Grund muss ich es ja umrechnen.


----------



## Larry Laffer (31 März 2011)

Zizou schrieb:


> ... Aus diesem Grund muss ich es ja umrechnen.


 
Das verstehe ich nun nicht.
Wo ist denn beim Teilen durch 10 das Problem ? Dann mach das doch einfach und es ist alles gut.

...


----------



## Zizou (31 März 2011)

Hier mal ein Beispiel:
S-0-0092 "Drehmoment-/Kraft-Grenze" ist auf 80,0% eingestellt.

Wenn ich jetzt die Einheit von % in N ändere, steht an diesem Grezwert 800N.

Ich denke nicht, dass diese Umrechnung korrekt ist.


----------



## Gronimo (30 April 2011)

Hallo Zizou,

um deine Frage genau beantworten zu können, muß die genaue Gerätekonfiguration bekannt sein.

D.h. welcher Motor ist an welchem Regler:
S-0-0141 Motortyp
S-0-0140 Reglertyp

Ohne diese Angaben führen die Prozentangaben zu keinem Ergebnis.


----------



## Zizou (2 Mai 2011)

Hallo,
hier sind die Daten:

S-0-0140: HCS02.1E-W0012-A-03-NNNN
S-0-0141: Exlar GSX30-0301-IFA-KM4-158-XT (Fremdmotor)

bzw.

S-0-0140: HCS02.1E-W0028-A-03-NNNN
S-0-0141: MSK050C-0600-NN-M1-UG1-NNNN


----------



## Buddy (3 Mai 2011)

Hi,

Es gibt keinen Parameter der der dir sagt was 100% sind. Du kannst ihn dir aber mit folgender Formel berechnen:

100% = Stillstandsstrom Motor (S-0-0111) * Drehmoment/Kraft-Konstante (P-0-0051) * Kühlartfaktor (P-0-0640) 

Alternativ kannst du auch die Wichtung der Kraftdaten auf Nm stellen. Dann rechnet der Antrieb für dich alle Parameter die Kraftdaten darstellen in Nm um. Das geht indem du den Parameter S-0-0093 auf stellst. Wenn du Kraft kommandierst, musst du das allerdings dann auch in Nm tun!

S-0-0093 Bit 0-2:


000: Prozent
001: Translatorische wichtung
010: Rotatorische Wichtung
Bit 4:


0: N (Newton) / Nm (Newtonmeter)
1: lbf (pound-force) / inlbf (inch pound-force)

Hoffe das hilft weiter.


----------



## Gronimo (3 Mai 2011)

Hallo Zizou

also die Sache verhält sich so:

Ich habe zuerst die Motordaten recherchiert. Das ging im Moment nur für den MSK Motor

anbei der Link zur Doku
http://www.boschrexroth.com/various/utilities/mediadirectory/index.jsp?oid=118749

das Ergebnis ist folgendes:
Bezeichnung Symbol             Einheit         MSK050C-0600-NN
Stillstandsdauerdrehmoment 60 K M0_60     Nm      5,0
Stillstandsdauerstrom 60 K I0_60(eff)        A       6,2
Stillstandsdauerdrehmoment 100 KM0_100    Nm      5,5
Stillstandsdauerstrom 100 K I0_100(eff)     A       6,8
Maximaldrehmoment Mmax                            Nm      15,0
Maximalstrom Imax(eff)                              A       24,8
Drehmomentkonstante bei 20 °C KM_N        Nm/A    0,89

 
Der S-0-0084 gibt laut Doku den
Drehmoment Kraft/Istwert = drehmomentbildender Strom P-0-0043 x Drehmomentfaktor

Der angezeigte Wert ist nur eine Näherung an das tatsächlich erzeugte Drehmoment bzw. die erzeugte Kraft des Motors!!​ 
Der in der Berechnungsformel genannte Drehmomentfaktor ist abhängig vom Funktionsprinzip des Motors und von der Motorart:
MSK hier ist  Synchronmotor: 
Der Drehmomentfaktor entspricht der Drehmoment-/
Kraft-Konstante (P-0-0051), unabhägig davon, ob sich der Motor in Feldschwächungbefindet oder nicht.

Buddy hat das schon den zugehörigen S-0-0086 richtig zitiert aus der Doku
Bezugswert (100%) = Stillstandsstrom Motor (S-0-0111) * Drehmoment/Kraft-Konstante (P-0-0051) * Kühlartfaktor (P-0-0640) 

100% entsprechen beim MSK050C 5 Nm

Eine Angabe von S-0-0092 ="80%" begrenzt den Strom und damit auch das Drehmoment auf 4 Nm

Der Rest ist Dreisatzrechnen:
1 % entspricht 0,05 Nm
...​


----------

